# gravely l starter



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

I just ran across another gravely with a starter and I wanted to put the starter on my other gravely. Can anyone tell me how to remove the crankshaft nut? It has 2 flat sides on it and its in between a 15/16" and 1" wrench. I am assuming it turns clockwise? How can I keep the engine from turning? Thank you ....Mark


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)




----------



## PaulL (Aug 9, 2015)

I assume you have a Model L or similar with the Gravely T-head engine and a strap start pulley. As far as I know it is a right hand thread so removing the nut would be counterclockwise. To keep the engine from turning, either remove the head and put a wood block on top of the piston and reinstall the head or feed many feet of COTTON clothesline through the sparkplug hole keeping one end out for removal of the line.


----------



## ST1100A (Aug 8, 2015)

I usually just use an air operated impact wrench, but it has to be powerful enough, maybe a 3/4 or 1 inch drive Ingersol or a good Snap-On wrench with an air compressor if you have that available, that's the easier way of removing the crank pulley nut.


----------

